# EVERYONE needs to sign this! Occupy!



## Anepo (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.avaaz.org/en/occupy_g20_b?cl=1360913693&v=10908
Read it and sign it!
Fight the big banks and corporations!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 2, 2011)

NO


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 2, 2011)

cool story bro


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 2, 2011)

Being in debt may not be a choice, but promoting anarchy isn't much better of a policy.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 2, 2011)

Just out of policy, NO, for whatever the cause is.

Good day. :v


----------



## Aetius (Nov 2, 2011)

Like corporations really give a shit about online surveys.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 2, 2011)

How about no


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 2, 2011)

Nope.avi
/thread.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Probablythefucknot.png.avi.wmv.gif.net.org.onion


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 2, 2011)

I will continue to occupy my chair, thank you.

EDIT:  I will also occupy my bar stool at the bar on football Sundays.


----------



## Sar (Nov 2, 2011)

Nope. Chuck Testa.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 2, 2011)

No. Sorry.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 2, 2011)

OBLIGATORY NOPE I'M NOT GONNA SIGN BUT I WILL LEAVE A BRIEF POST SAYING NO BECAUSE I MUST FEEL SPECIAL POST


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2011)

Moving this to Linx Plox


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 2, 2011)

I need to be really convinced that a petition is worth my time and the cause to sign it. I'm not convinced here.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 2, 2011)

My armchair quakes with my righteous fury. I shall update my facebook to proclaim my outrage. :v


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 2, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Being in debt may not be a choice, but promoting anarchy isn't much better of a policy.



He's absolutely right- these Occupiers are nothing more than big fat hypocrites. They preach an end to capitalism and the free market system while wearing Nike sneakers, Abercrombie and Fitch shirts and listening to iPods does not run parallel to the ideas of anti-capitalism, does it?


----------



## Aetius (Nov 2, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> He's absolutely right- these Occupiers are nothing more than big fat hypocrites. They preach an end to capitalism and the free market system while wearing Nike sneakers, Abercrombie and Fitch shirts and listening  to iPods does not run parallel to the ideas of anti-capitalism, does it?



/facepalm


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Nov 2, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Being in debt may not be a choice, but promoting anarchy isn't much better of a policy.



What the hell you talking about, Anarchy is a good policy in this situation.  Especially if those in charge won't listen to reason, these are desperate times, desperate measures are called for.  Eventually I'd like to see the guys running this movement to give an ultimatum saying something like "Give us what we want, or else we will leave nothing of yours standing.  We will succeed, or else we will tear...shit....up..."  I'm signing this simply because I like the idea of the opressed citizens, rising up and fucking with everything, it makes me happy inside =3


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2011)

What makes you think that quantity of signatures will change public opinion? It's well known that it is the driving force behind most law, and quantity of signatures does not represent it very well.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Nov 2, 2011)

SIX said:


> What makes you think that quantity of signatures will change public opinion? It's well known that it is the driving force behind most law, and quantity of signatures does not represent it very well.



Dude...the signatures /are/ pupblic opinion.  Seriously dude, who makes them, robots?


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 2, 2011)

Petition made today for something that happens _tomorrow_

lolno


----------



## Lobar (Nov 2, 2011)

Fuck your pointless online petition.  Make a sign, put on a coat, and go out and _make_ them hear you.



DarrylWolf said:


> He's absolutely right- these Occupiers are nothing more than big fat hypocrites. They preach an end to capitalism and the free market system while wearing Nike sneakers, Abercrombie and Fitch shirts and listening to iPods does not run parallel to the ideas of anti-capitalism, does it?


 
could you even possibly be more wrong?


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Dude...the signatures /are/ pupblic opinion.  Seriously dude, who makes them, robots?



 The fact that someone's signed an online petition doesn't mean they fully support the idea. It's not a requirement to have emotional investment or to actually care about the idea to sign a petition [and most people who sign petitions, statistically, are just indifferent to the topic].


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 2, 2011)

Lobar said:


> could you even possibly be more wrong?



He can try.


----------

